

Why are people surprised that Internet.org aims to make money in the long run? - glenbo

Shortly after the announcement of Internet.org, there&#x27;s a backlash brewing because people are starting to realize after some critical thinking that the project will eventually make the companies behind it money.<p>So what?<p>Yes, new internet users will be forfeiting their data to be bought and sold online. Yes, new users will need to start paying for services eventually.<p>So what?<p>This project will give people who don&#x27;t have connectivity a chance to join the internet world, and yes, they&#x27;ll eventually need to join our ranks and data-creators, consumers, and customers.
======
lukaseder
Who's surprised? Can you cite someone?

